# pigeon layed 2 eggs in my house i dislocated there home help



## Dushyant (Mar 31, 2021)

pigeon laid 2 eggs in my house and I was going through my stuff where I found two eggs and the pigeon flew by I had to take the eggs outside because they were making a mess in the house. they laid their egg on a plastic sheet and I put whole plastic sheet outside but they are not coming near it what should I do?


----------

